# Definitely a girl right?



## Misscalais

I still can't get my head around it after having 3 little boys.


----------



## Misscalais

Here we go.
 



Attached Files:







2015-11-11 15.32.39.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 88


----------



## winterbabies3

Aw!!! That's your princess Calais!!! :happydance: so excited for you!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink: Congratulations! :)


----------



## embeth

All girl! Congrats!!!! I was the same... Kept thinking could be a mistake!we have 3 little boys as well couldn't believe it either been confirmed quite a few times now it will start to sink in :) x


----------



## mbg81

Congrats!!! So excited for you!!!


----------



## Srrme

That's a girl! Congratulations! I didn't believe it either, after 3 boys! The first thing I asked when she came out was if she was a girl! :haha: I couldn't believe it my entire pregnancy.


----------



## LilMissHappy

Awwww congratulations Hun. That's fab news xxx


----------



## xLilypopsx

Awwwwwww Congratulations xxx


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks so much girls! It feels so strange to say that im having a little girl!


----------



## coolbabe843

I say all girl also....My husband has all brothers and havent had a girl in generations so when they told me my 2nd was a girl I didnt believe it lol...now we have a beautiful 7 year old girl and husbands brother also has a little girl


----------



## pinkpassion

Awwww I'm so happy you are getting a little girl!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## madseasons

Alll :pink:! Congrats!!! Enjoy shopping!


----------



## Unexpected212

I paid for 2 gender scans because I was convinced I couldn't be getting the little girl I'd dreamed of!

Congratulations! all girl for sure. Looks like my girls scan.


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks ladies. Im still struggling to believe it, im SO paranoid that id be one of the un lucky ones that they have it wrong. Doesn't help that i found a thread on ingender with scans where they were told the wrong sex. Im seriously thinking of paying for a 3d/4d scan around 28 weeks. I just want to 100% believe it.


----------



## Srrme

Misscalais said:


> Thanks ladies. Im still struggling to believe it, im SO paranoid that id be one of the un lucky ones that they have it wrong. Doesn't help that i found a thread on ingender with scans where they were told the wrong sex. Im seriously thinking of paying for a 3d/4d scan around 28 weeks. I just want to 100% believe it.

I felt the SAME way! I stalked ingender too, comparing my ultrasound to the others, and even posted it on there asking -- I still didn't believe it. I couldn't believe it, just in case it was wrong, just in case the ultrasound missed something. I didn't want to get my hopes up at all. :haha: I wanted to pay for another scan, just to be sure, but luckily my DH told me no. I don't think you're going to REALLY believe it until your baby girl is in your arms. I know I didn't!


----------



## Misscalais

Its hard isn't it. I have a friend who was told girl at several ultrasounds, to only find out a couple of weeks before the baby was born that she was actually a he. I don't understand how they can hide the other bits so well lol. And give that when i found out with DS2 the lady said oh you're lucky i was going to say girl but his parts popped out at the last minute :nope:
20ish weeks till i know for sure hehe. I'm too scared to buy anything.


----------



## Srrme

I bought 3 pink things while I was pregnant. I was too scared to buy anymore! My mom went crazy and bought A LOT of pink though. The day I went into labor I set out a pink outfit and a blue outfit, just in case, haha. 

I don't think they can hide them that well. My boys were always so obvious! I'm sure it happens sometimes though! You're probably fine! That picture clearly shows girl parts! :)


----------



## bdb84

Definitely a little girl. <3


----------



## Misscalais

Srrme said:


> I bought 3 pink things while I was pregnant. I was too scared to buy anymore! My mom went crazy and bought A LOT of pink though. The day I went into labor I set out a pink outfit and a blue outfit, just in case, haha.
> 
> I don't think they can hide them that well. My boys were always so obvious! I'm sure it happens sometimes though! You're probably fine! That picture clearly shows girl parts! :)

Hehe i think ill pop a white onesie in hospital bag as well, just incase lol 
I have ordered some cute girly swaddles :)


----------



## Misscalais

bdb84 said:


> Definitely a little girl. <3

Thanks you :)


----------



## cheerios

Oh I remember you! Congrats on having your little princess! So happy for you! Now, you make me think maybe I should try for a #4 in case my #3 is really a boy.


----------



## Avo82

Awww that's a girl alright x


----------



## Misscalais

cheerios said:


> Oh I remember you! Congrats on having your little princess! So happy for you! Now, you make me think maybe I should try for a #4 in case my #3 is really a boy.

Thank you :) will you be finding out the gender of your baby?


----------



## Misscalais

Avo82 said:


> Awww that's a girl alright x

Thank you :)


----------



## cheerios

Misscalais said:


> cheerios said:
> 
> 
> Oh I remember you! Congrats on having your little princess! So happy for you! Now, you make me think maybe I should try for a #4 in case my #3 is really a boy.
> 
> Thank you :) will you be finding out the gender of your baby?Click to expand...

Yes I will! But still got 1.5 weeks more to go. Doc thinks its a boy at the 13th week scan though. So my hopes for girl was basically bust since then.


----------



## pookied

Congratulations &#128513; pink at last!! We were pregnant when you were pregnant with your son in 2013/14 and now again lol I remember you saying this was a surprise baby too! What a surprise hey :)


----------

